# Ιθαγενή Ωδικά Πουλιά και Υβρίδια > Υβρίδια ιθαγενών >  Αναγνώριση του ξαφνικού επισκέπτη

## Eaglos

Την καλησπέρα μου σε όλους.

Το παρακάτω καναρίνι ήρθε πετώντας σε σπίτι φίλου ο οποίος είχε ήδη 4-5 και το έδωσε
σε εμάς (Απρίλης 2013) μιας και το προηγούμενο της κοπέλας μου έγινε μεσημεριανό κά-
ποιο αρπάκτικού και μας έμεινε μόνο το κεφάλι... :Mad0039: 

Ο μικρός ήταν πολυβόλο και από τις 6 κάθε πρωΐ χάλούσε τον κόσμο στο τραγούδι. Γενικά
δεν μου αρέσουν τα φυλακισμένα ζώα οπότε η πόρτα του κλουβιού είναι μονίμως ανοικτή
και κόβει βόλτες μέσα στο σπίτι (στην αρχή περπατώντας και μετά πετώντας). Οι συνανα-
στροφές με σπουργίτια ήταν ολοφάνερες στα τιτιβίσματα και στο ότι είχαμε κουβεντολόι
με αυτά κάθε πρωΐ. Του βάζω διάφορες φωνές 30-40 λεπτά κάθε πρωΐ μπας και κόψει
τις βλακείες αλλά δεν ξέρω τι αποτέλεσμα θα έχει  :Happy: 

Ιδού ο επισκέπτης, δεν νομίζω ότι πρόκεται για κάποια ράτσα αλλά πείτε μου και εσείς.









Τέλος θα ήθελα να ρωτήσω εαν μπορώ να ξεκινήσω τη διαδικασία του ζευγαρώματος
αρχές Απριλίου. Να πάρω δηλαδή τότε την κανάρα και να την βάλω για πρώτη φορά
σε διπλανό κλουβί. Αν όχι τότε να προετοιμαστώ για την επόμενη χρονιά.

ΥΓ: Επειδή ο χώρος είναι περιορισμένος και δεν νομίζω να μπορώ να κρατήσω πάνω από
2-3 πουλάκια στο σύνολο, υπάρχει ενδιαφέρον για τα νεαρά καναρίνια (χάρισμα);

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## antonisveria

πολυ ομορφο ειναι Αρη να το χαιρεσαι και για ζευγαρωμα μπορεις και τον απριλιο να ξεκινησεις απλα δεν θα προλαβεις 2-3 αναπαραγωγες....οσο για το αν ειναι ρατσας θα σου πουνε οι ποιο εμπειροι.......

----------


## VasilisM

Πανέμορφο είναι !!!!Να σου ζήσει και αν το έχεις μπαλκόνι δες για προστασία!!!!!Κοινο καναρινάκι είναι

----------


## geog87

Πολυ ομορφο να το χαιρεσαι!!!!

----------


## Eaglos

Ευχαριστώ για τις ευχές.

Μπαλκόνι μόνο όταν ειμαι και εγώ μαζί καθώς το σπίτι ειναι δίπλα σε μικρό δασάκι
και από πετούμενα έχουμε πολλά όπως και περαστικές αλανιάρες γάτες που κατα-
φέρνουν να περνούν στο μπαλκόνι μου από τα διπλανά... Από αναπαραγωγές 
δεν έχω σκοπό να κάνω πολλές καθώς δεν υπάρχει χώρος και χρόνος για 
πολλά πουλάκια.

Θα υπάρξουν κι άλλες απορίες (κλασικά) αλλά πιστεύω ότι με λίγο ψάξιμο θα τις
απαντήσω. 

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## diriras

Ρε παιδιά καρδερινοκαναρο δεν ειναι αυτό η είμαι τυφλός;

----------


## ninos

Και εγω το ιδιο σκεφτόμουν. Ειναι πολύ όμορφος/η. Να το χαιρεσαι !!

ΥΣ Ο φίλος σου εχει και καρδερίνες Άρη ;

----------


## amastro

Όμορφο πουλάκι. Μου αρέσουν τα χρώματά του.
Μάλλον πρέπει να του κόψεις τα νύχια του.

----------


## geo_ilion

> Ρε παιδιά καρδερινοκαναρο δεν ειναι αυτό η είμαι τυφλός;


και εμενα ετσι μου μοιαζει τι να πω τωρα 
για περιμενε μην παρεις θηλυκια ακομα . . .

----------


## Eaglos

Καλημέρα και ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.

Ο φίλος στον οποιο προσγειώθηκε είχε/έχει και καρδερίνες στο μπαλκόνι.
Την ίδια απορία είχαν και 2-3 άλλα άτομα που τον είδαν τυχαία στο σπίτι.
Ο τελευταίος (υδραυλικός για εργασίες) μόλις τον είδε και πριν καν περά-
σει την πόρτα, με ρώτησε αν είναι μίξη με καρδερίνα.

Θηλυκιά δεν παίρνω ακόμα καθώς 23-30 Μαρτίου θα είμαι εκτός Ελλάδος
και δεν ξέρω αν θα τους κάνει καλό η μετακόμιση ή να τα αφήσω μόνα 
τους τόσο καιρό και απλά να τα ελέγχει κάποιος φίλος...

Αν είναι όντως καρδερινοκάναρο, τι αλλάζει σε θέματα διατροφής και ζευγαρώματος;

----------


## ninos

Τα καρδερινοκαναρα ειναι απο την φυση τους στείρα. Δεν γονιμοποιουν και ορισμενοι ζευγαρωνουν καρδερινες με καναρινια για το ωραιο τραγούδι του αρσενικού.  Τα θηλυκά δεν κελαηδουν και επειδη δεν γονιμοποιουν δεν τα θέλουν αρκετοι και τα αφήνουν ελευθερα στην τυχη τους ή τα χαρίζουν ή στην καλυτερη τα κανουν παραμανες αφου ειναι καλες μανες.

Στην τροφη θελουν λιγο πιο πλουσιο σε ποικιλία μειγμα σπορων.

----------


## jk21

το πουλακι μπορει να ζευγαρωσει ,να βατεψει δηλαδη ,αλλα τα αυγα θα ειναι ασπορα .δεν ειναι γονιμο

στη διατροφη ζει και με ενα καλο μιγμα για καναρινια ,που αντι να ειναι με περισσοτερους λιπαρους σπορους ,δινεται σε μεγαλυτερη επαρκεια ποσοτητας ανα ημερα (για να αναπληρωσει τις λιγο αυξημενες θερμικες αναγκες του λογω γονιδιων καρδερινας που εχει μεσα του )

αλλα το σωστο ηθικα και ουσιαστικα ,ειναι να του εχεις παραλληλα με το μιγμα για καναρινι ,ενα δευτερο με ποικιλια σπορων μεγαλυτερη για ιθαγενη ή να κανεις μια δικια σου καλη μιξη 

εδω εχω μια προταση 

*Μίγμα σπόρων για υβριδια ιθαγενών με καναρίνι*αλλα μπορω να σου δωσω εξισου καλες ,με αλλη συσταση σπορων αν δεν βρισκεις αυτους  ή αν δεις οτι στην υπαρχουσα τροφη του δεν τρωει την βρωμη 

αλλοι ενδιαφεροντες σποροι εκτος απο κεχρι ,βρωμη ,περιλλα,κανναβουρι , ραδικι , ηλιοσπορο (οχι μεγαλο ) ,νιζερ,μαρουλοσπορο  ,κια ,καμελινα  ειναι το αγκαθι μαριας (για μενα βασικοτατο αν δοκιμασεις οτι το τρωνε ) , ο βασιλικος ,το σουσαμι και λιγη παπαρουνα 

αν δεν μπεις σε διαδικασια να κανεις δικο σου μιγμα (που να το κανεις μονο αν ο εμπορας που ψωνιζεις εχει προστατευμενους του μεμονομενους σπορους που δινει ) τοτε ανεφερε ποια ετοιμα μιγματα καναρινιου και καρδερινας βρισκεις να δουμε πως μπορεις να τα συνδιασεις

----------


## Eaglos

Οπότε παίζει να έχω ένα στείρο αρσενικό καρδερινοκάναρο;

Γενικά στις "φωνές" από καρδερίνες δείχνει τεράστιο ενδιαφέρον και χαλά τον κόσμο. 
Εν αντίθέση με τις φωνές καναρινιών όπου είναι πιο χλιαρός και μόνο σε ορισμένες 
φωνές timbrado δείχνει κάποια ανταπόκριση. Να προσθέσω επίσης ότι εδώ και κανά 
μήνα είναι σε φάση "δεν κρατιέμαι" και χτυπά συνέχεια τα φτερά του όπου σταθεί 
και όπου βρεθεί.

Για τους σπόρους μέχρι στιγμής παίρνω έτοιμο μίγμα από το pet shop, Ιταλική μάρκα
αλλά δεν θυμάμαι όνομα θα την δω σήμερα και θα σας πω. Μέχρι στιγμή δείχνει προ-
τίμιση σε κεχρί, καναβούρι, περίλα και λινάρι. Το νίζερ το πέταγε έξω, τα ρουπσεν και 
τον παπαρουνόσπορο τα ακούμπαγε μόνο όταν τελείωναν τα άλλα. Μια αυγοτροφή 
που του έφτιαξα με αυγό, ρόκα, παξιμάδι, ρίγανη και μερικούς από τους σπόρους του, 
την τσάκισε. Θα δω τι μάρκες/μείγματα έχει για ιθαγενή και θα σας πω.

Από που μπορώ να προμηθευτώ χύμα σπόρους για να κάνω δικό μου μείγμα; Το μαγαζί
από το οποίο ψωνίζω έχει συσκευασμένο καναβούρι, περίλα, νίζερ και λιναρόσποροο. Τα
υπόλοιπα τα έχει μόνο σε συσκευασμένα μείγματα που ετοιμάζει ο ίδιος. Για καμελίνα, α-
γκάθι μαριας, ραδίκι, μαρούλι, βρώμη ούτε λόγος.

----------


## jk21

το καρδερινοκαναρο σου (κατα πασα πιθανοτητα ) αν εχει ροπη προς καρδερινα ,ειναι σε υψηλο κινδυνο κλοπης αν το ακουσουνε στη γειτονια ή μαθει ο vag21 που μενεις   :Anim 59:   ::  

ειναι επισης πανεξυπνο αφου πεταει τον αμφιλεγομενο για την ασφαλεια χρησης του σε ποσοτητα σπορο (rape seed )και τον σπορο << σοκολατιτσα >> (αρεστο στα πουλια αλλα οχι κατι ιδιαιτερο διατροφικα οπως οι αλλοι ) 

αν μαθουμε την ονομασια του μιγματος ,θα σου πω πως με καποιους απο αυτους που τρωει ,θα γινει πιο πλουσιο για εκεινο

----------


## Eaglos

Καλησπέρα.

Οι μάρκες που έχει στο συγκεκριμενο μαγαζί είναι οι βερσέλε και μανιτόμπα.
Η μανιτόμπα ήταν και η πιο ακριβή (3,κάτι), η versele είχε 2,4 το σακουλάκι.

Πήρα επιτέλους και έναν ορθοστάτη για να μην τον έχω χαμηλά σε σκαμπό, 
άργησε να μπει μέσα στο κλουβί αλλά τελικά το πήρε απόφαση. Θα πέσει
και κόψιμο νυχιών σε λίγο, θα κάνει μα μου μιλήσει 2-3 μέρες πάλι...

----------


## jk21

μαλλον manitoba t3 platino εχεις  ... ετσι ειναι;

----------


## Eaglos

Τώρα με πιάνεις αδιάβαστο, τη versele την είχε στα τσουβάλια της.

Τη manitoba την έχει σε διάφανες σφραγισμένες συσκευασίες
οπότε δεν ξέρω ποιό συγκεκριμένο "μοντέλο" καθώς δεν είδα
το σακί της εκεί γύρω. Μου ειπε ότι περιέχει ηλιόσπορο οπότε
δεν ξέρω αν είναι αυτή που ανέφερες.

Σε ποιά μαγαζιά μπορούμε να πάρουμε χύμα σπόρους για να κανουμε
δικό μας μείγμα;

----------


## jk21

αν ειχε ηλιοσπορο τοτε δεν ηταν αυτη και μαλλον σου εδωσε μιγμα για ιθαγενη .Μπορει δηλαδη να ειναι επαρκες και αυτο 

βγαλε φωτο την τροφη να την δουμε (ριξε μια χουφτα σε μια χαρτοπετσετα ) 


υπαρχουν αρκετα ενημερωμενα μαγαζια με αρκετους σπορους σε διαφορα μερη και διαδικτυακα .Αν θες αναφερεις που μενεις και σου στελνει οποιος γνωριζει με πμ 

αν και μπορει να μην χρειαζεσαι τελικα

----------


## vag21

να το χαιρεσαι και καλα ακουσματα.

----------


## Eaglos

> βγαλε φωτο την τροφη να την δουμε (ριξε μια χουφτα σε μια χαρτοπετσετα )


Η manitoba για ιθαγενή (αυτό είπε στο μαγαζί)



Η Versele



Η γενικής χρήσης για καναρίνια.





Μια η άλλη μου φαίνονται. Από τη manitoba έφαγε μόνο τα καναβούρια
και το ασπούρι. Ό,τι δηλαδή τρώει και από την κοινή. 

Βύρωνα είμαι

----------


## jk21

της manitoba μαλλον ειναι αυτη 

http://www.manitobasrl.com/it/index....ardellino.html

και μαλλον αυτη της versele 

http://www.versele-laga.com/NUTRI/Nu...&ani=258&rac=0


αν μπορουσες ριξε ενα κουταλι απο το καθε μιγμα σε ενα διαφανες ποτηρι με νερο και βγαλε φωτο ,να δουμε την << πιθανη >> φρεσκαδα τους ,δηλαδη τι ποσοστο θα παει στον πατο 

μου κανει εντυπωση που δεν τρωει παρα μονο αυτους τους σπορους

----------


## Eaglos

Από την γενικής χρήσης τροφή πήγαν κάμποσα κάτω.




Από τη Versela πήγαν περισσότερα κάτω.




Από τη Manitoba πήγα τα λιγότερα από τις τρεις




Αυτό που έπεφτε στον πάτο και στις τρεις ήταν κυρίως ασπούρι, νίζερ.

----------


## jk21

και τα 3 ειναι .... για τον << πατο >>  !!!! 

ψαξε αλλου να φτιαξεις μιγμα μονο σου και προσεχε απο οπου θα αγορασεις ,να μην εχουν εκθετους τους σπορους στην ατμοσφαιρα και στα ζωηφια

----------


## vag21

ρε τι ταιζουμε? αν ισχυει το πειραμα με το ποτηρι καλυτερα να τα αφησουμε ελευθερα να μην τα ταλαιπωρουμε.

----------


## Eaglos

_Εαν ειναι εφικτό και έχει νόημα, ας χωριστεί το υπάρχον θέμα από το 
#21 και μετά θέμα και ας μεταφερθεί στο νήμα της "Διατροφής"_.

@*jk21*
Οι σπόροι που είδες αποτελούν δυστυχώς τα 2/3 των pet shop που έχω στο 
Βύρωνα σε σχετικά κοντινή απόσταση.Στο τρίτο πέρασα τυχαία να πάρω 
ορθοστάτη και όπως και οι άλλοι δυο, έτσι και αυτός είχε τα μίγματα χύ-
μα σε κάτι ξύλινα κουτιά οπότε δεν δοκίμασα καν...

Θα δοκιμάσω και σε άλλα 2 μαγαζιά αλλά μου φαίνεται δύσκολο το όλο θέμα.
Ακόμα κι αν μου κάτσει και πετύχω φρέσκα σπορια σε κάποια μαγαζί, ποιές
οι πιθανότητες να ξαναπετύχω το ίδιο σε 2-3 μήνες που θα ξαναπάω  :Confused0033: 

***********

Ευχαριστώ

----------


## vag21

> _Εαν ειναι εφικτό και έχει νόημα, ας χωριστεί το υπάρχον θέμα από το 
> #21 και μετά θέμα και ας μεταφερθεί στο νήμα της "Διατροφής"_.
> 
> @*jk21*
> Οι σπόροι που είδες αποτελούν δυστυχώς τα 2/3 των pet shop που έχω στο 
> Βύρωνα σε σχετικά κοντινή απόσταση.Στο τρίτο πέρασα τυχαία να πάρω 
> ορθοστάτη και όπως και οι άλλοι δυο, έτσι και αυτός είχε τα μίγματα χύ-
> μα σε κάτι ξύλινα κουτιά οπότε δεν δοκίμασα καν...
> 
> ...


φιλε μου σκεψου το πιο απλο,τι ταιζουν στους ανθρωπους ,φαντασου στα ζωα.
πλεον ολα ειναι θεμα τυχης,εσενα μπορει να σου σκασουν οι φρεσκοι και εμενα οι μπαγιατικοι.

----------


## Eaglos

Προχθες την έκανε το πουλί. 

Ξέχασε η γυναίκα μου τη σίτα και έφυγε για ένα τρίωρο. Το πουλάκι
είναι ακόμα στη γειτονιά καθώς έχει πολλά κλουβιά με καναρίνια και 
άπειρα σπουργίτια. Του έβγαλα το σταντ με το κλουβί δυο μέρες σε-
ρί έξω αλλά το μόνο που πέτυχα ήταν να ένα μοσχάρι περιστέρι που 
προσπαθούσε να μπει μέσα  :: 

Σε κάθε περίπτωση, όποιος τον βρει θα τον καταλάβει από το χαρα-
κτηριστικό νυχι που του λείπει και το ότι είναι αρκετά εξοικειομένος
με τους ανθρώπους. Το πουλί έχει γενικά καλομάθει, εκτός κλουβι-
ού, μπάνιο και νερό δυο φορές τη μέρα, άμμο στο πάτωμα κτλ 

Οπότε αν τύχει και το πιάσει κάποιος ας του ανοίγει κάποιες φορές
την πόρτα, μπαίνει μόνος του μόλις πέσει ο ήλιος.

----------


## jk21

Αρη θα βοηθουσε αν εκανες καποιο νεο θεμα εδω  
http://www.greekbirdclub.com/forumdisplay.php?170-S-O-S

και εδινες χαρακτηριστικα του πουλιου και περιοχη

----------

